# Nasse Kleidung unterwegs trocknen



## lelebebbel (23. Dezember 2004)

richtet sich besonders an die reise-radler.

sei es auf ner transalp oder nur auf längeren regen/schneetouren im winter:
was habt ihr für tricks und tips, wie man mit nassen radklamotten umgeht?

*zum beispiel* handschuhe. hab hier welche von röckl, die verhalten sich sehr angenehm bei nässe - aber irgendwann sind sie trotzdem durch. für den fall hab ich dann ein zweites paar dabei. 
krieg ich das erstere unterwegs (gemeint ist: während der fahrt! oder höchstens noch während ner mittagspause  ) wieder trocken, um irgendwann zurückwechseln zu können?
in die hose stopfen?

gibt ja noch genügend andere "stoffklumpen" (mützen, überschuhe, wintersocken, gesichtsmasken etc.) die trotz funktionsmaterialien irgendwann einfach nass sind.


----------



## burxxx (24. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

..falls es (ausnahmsweise mal ) aufhört mit regnen, kannst du solche Sachen wie Handschuhe etc. einfach irgendwo baumeln und vom Fahrtwind trocknen lassen. - Funktioniert je nach Temperatur & Luftfeuchtigkeit mal mehr, mal weniger gut.
Ein anderes "Hausmittel" um nasse Sachen (v.a. Schuhe) wieder trocken zu bekommen ist sie mit Zeitung vollzustopfen und auf die Heizung zu legen - die Zeitung saugt die Feuchtigkeit auf und die Wärme tut ihr übriges. (..macht sich natürlich während der Fahrt etwas schlecht )

Generell trocknen wasserabweisende / wasserdichte Sachen auch am schnellsten, Baumwolle u.ä. dagegen eher langsam.


grüße,

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeMaschsee (27. Dezember 2004)

Hi lelebebbel,

das Beste bei Regen ist wirklich, die richtigen (!) Klamotten an oder im Rucksack dabei zu haben. Gut geeignetet sind "wasserdichte" Materialien; nicht nur "wasserabweisend". Diese lassen kein Wasser durch. Es gibt eine große Auswahl von Herstellern von Funktionsbekleidung, z.B. Jack Wolfskin, Salewa, Gore, Odlo. Die Produktpalette ist sehr umfangreich. Die Sachen sind leider meist auch etwas teurer   . 

Einige Hersteller haben erkannt, dass gerade Biker nicht immer in voller Montour biken wollen und haben sehr leichte Sachen im Angebot, die sich ohne viel Gewicht im Rucksack verstauen lassen   . 

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich aber bestätigen, dass es sich so besser biken lässt, weil man wirklich nicht nass wird. Auch sind die meisten wasserdichten Sachen auch atmungsaktiv und winddicht, was den Komfort weiter erhöht   . 

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## lelebebbel (27. Dezember 2004)

ich hab nen ganzen schrank voll hightech klamotten aller möglichen marken. wasserdicht, wasserabweisend, wasserweissich...
meine erfahrung ist:
besonders bei schuhen/fussbekleidung und eben handschuhen hilft das "wasserdicht" nur eine begrenzte zeit. danach sorgt es höchstens dafür, dass das wasser nicht wieder rausläuft. der regen läuft besonders an den füssen einfach langsam aber sicher von oben rein, wegen spritzwasser von unten hilft auch die regenhose dagegen nicht dauerhaft.
für ne 2 stunden tour im regen is das ausreichend, aber nicht für nen ganzen tag.

wenn man soviel kram anzieht, dass es dauerhaft dicht bleibt, wird man eben von innen nass - auch nix gewonnen.

es ist also unvermeidlich, dass gewisse kleidungsstücke irgendwann durchnässt sind, und genau dafür hätte ich gern tips


----------



## sms (27. Dezember 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> es ist also unvermeidlich, dass gewisse kleidungsstücke irgendwann durchnässt sind, und genau dafür hätte ich gern tips


1. Auf eine Wäscheleine hängen
2. Auf die Heizung legen
3. In den Wäschetrockner werfen
4. Ausringen   
5. In etwas einwickeln, dass eine höhere Hygroskopizität hat als die Klamotten und sobald sich ein gleichgewicht eingestellt hat, z.B. mit 1-3 fortfahren.
6. Ein Fön!
Ich weis, das sind alles Sachen, welche man wohl nicht wärend der Fahrt einsetzen kann. Aber so ist das nunmal... Wasser macht nass.


----------



## yama (28. Dezember 2004)

Vielleicht hilft sowas hier:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...n%F6fen&GTID=72c67401e64c92f487b130b4491ab450

Ich habe es aber noch nicht selbst getestet...


gruss

yama


----------



## sms (28. Dezember 2004)

yama schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft sowas hier:
> 
> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...n%F6fen&GTID=72c67401e64c92f487b130b4491ab450
> 
> ...


das scheint nach Prinzip 5. zu arbeiten.


----------



## lelebebbel (28. Dezember 2004)

das klingt doch ganz gut - werd ich mal testen, hoffentlich gibts das hier irgendwo zu kaufen!


----------



## MaKaJu (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
als ersten Tipp würde ich vorschlagen die ganze Wäsche ob Funktions-, Windstopper oder sonstiges NIIIIIIEEEmals mit Weichspüler zu waschen, dieser
hemmt nämlich die Funktion der Wäsche! Somit wir der Schweiß nicht mehr weitergeleitet(schlechter zumindest) und Wasserfeste Sachen werden undicht! Jacken und andere Sachen immer mit ein wenig Essig waschen das reicht voll aus! 
Und nach dem Trocknen, immer gut imprägnieren! (Und wenn es geht nicht im Trockner trocknen).


----------



## GungHo (28. Dezember 2004)

MaKaJu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> als ersten Tipp würde ich vorschlagen die ganze Wäsche ob Funktions-, Windstopper oder sonstiges NIIIIIIEEEmals mit Weichspüler zu waschen, dieser
> hemmt nämlich die Funktion der Wäsche! Somit wir der Schweiß nicht mehr weitergeleitet(schlechter zumindest) und Wasserfeste Sachen werden undicht! Jacken und andere Sachen immer mit ein wenig Essig waschen das reicht voll aus!
> Und nach dem Trocknen, immer gut imprägnieren! (Und wenn es geht nicht im Trockner trocknen).



Das mit dem Weichspüler (vermeiden) ist n guter Tip, Weichspüler ist absolutes No No No für alle Funktionsfasern und Membranen (verkleistert wohl die Fasern)

Aber der letzte Tip, nach dem Trocknen imprägnieren, und nicht im Trockner trocknen, da ist mein momentaner Kenntnisstand etwas anders. 
Nämlich imprägnieren, solang die Klamotten noch feucht sind, und dann im Trockner trocknen oder Bügeln um die Imprägnierung zu aktivieren. So stehts zumindest in nem .pdf File, das ich irgendwo auf der Website von Gore herhab (care_gore_tex.pdf). Gore empfiehlt keine Wash-In Mittel mehr, nur noch Spray-On. 
Bei Nikwax (was VauDe für seine PTFE basierten Membranen empfiehlt), gibts sowohl Wash-In als auch Spray-On, VauDe schreibt aber nur von Spray-On. Das Spray-On soll nach dem Aufsprühen laut der Nikwax Website dann aber nach Möglichkeit auch im Trockner bei niedrigen Temperaturen aktiviert werden, oder man kann auch lufttrocknen lassen.

Ist ne Wissenschaft für sich, die ganze Imprägniererei


----------



## yama (29. Dezember 2004)

Schwandalein schrieb:
			
		

> das scheint nach Prinzip 5. zu arbeiten.



Es steht zwar nicht dabei wie es genau funktioniert, aber in den Säckchen ist glaube ich Silica-Gel. Funktioniert zur Not auch mit mit einem Säckchen voll trockenen Reiskörnern wenn man nichts anderes zur Hand hat.


@Lelebebbel: Such mal nach Silica-gel Säckchen, die müsste es anderswo eigentlich noch günstiger geben.


gruss

yama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigf00t (29. Dezember 2004)

hab ich irgendwas überlesen, oder wurde die ausgangsfrage noch nicht beantwortet?   
wenn ichs richtig verstehe, gehts darum klamotten unterwges trocken zu bekommen?! damit fallen heizung, fön, ofen, wäschetrockner etc. raus, oder habt ihr schonmal öfen in freier wildbahn gesehen? ich nicht  .

aber mal im ernst: solang naßkaltes wetter ist, bekommst du das zeug fährend der fahrt nicht trocken. am besten funktioniert noch trocknen durch körperwärme. bei fahren manchmal nicht ganz so schön, aber auf reisen durchaus praktikabel. nach nem anständigen abendbrot (>1h) im trockenen (zelt, boofe usw.) sind die klamotten maximal noch klamm. am nächsten tag einafch wieder anziehen und fertig.

die silcasäcke halte ich für sinnfrei. sobald es mal mehr als einen tag regnet, sind sie so hilfreich wie ein klotz blei.

BF


----------



## yama (29. Dezember 2004)

bigf00t schrieb:
			
		

> die silcasäcke halte ich für sinnfrei. sobald es mal mehr als einen tag regnet, sind sie so hilfreich wie ein klotz blei.
> 
> BF



Na ja muss die halt wasserdicht einpacken... 
Wenn man dann unterwegs ist, kann man wenn z.B. das erste paar Handschuhe feucht ist, die Ersatzhandschuhe anziehen und das erste Paar in einer Plastiktüte mit den Silicasäckchen trocknen. Logischerweise muss man irgendwann auch die Silicasäckchen wieder trocknen. Aber das kann man unterwegs ja auch irgendwie schaffen. Wenn man Pause in einer Hütte macht, kann man die beispielsweise mit so einem kleinen Taschenofen trocknen, sodass sie wieder zum Trocknen von Kleidung bereitstehen. Wenn man natürlich zwei Tage im Regen durchfahren will hilft das nix. 


gruss

yama


----------



## bigf00t (30. Dezember 2004)

yama schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man natürlich zwei Tage im Regen durchfahren will hilft das nix.


eben davon bin ich ausgegangen.
vor nem jahr in norwegen sind wir zehn tage am stück immer irgendwie durchgeweicht, nur nachts wars meist einigermaßen trocken (also vorm zelt aufbauen hats aufgehört mit regnen, und nach dem abbauen hats wieder angefangen  ). da sind solche "einmallösungen" einfach sinnlos. in solchen situationen kommt man allesdings auch kaum noch um ne hütte herum...


----------



## lelebebbel (30. Dezember 2004)

mich interessieren eigentlich beide varianten: mehrtägiger campingtrip im regen, oder aber nur lange tagesetappe im regen. von daher schonmal danke für alle vorschläge! der winter ist noch lang genug um einiges auszuprobieren, und z.b. an weihnachten hätte ich mit 2 so silica-gel säcken einiges anfangen können. immerhin schonmal deutlich besser, als die klamotten genauso nass aus dem rucksack zu holen wie man sie reingesteckt hat.

ist das ganz gewöhnliche zeug, was man in verpackungen von elektrogeräten etc. findet, auch so reaktivierbar, wie hier beschrieben? http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...n%F6fen&GTID=72c67401e64c92f487b130b4491ab450


----------



## GungHo (30. Dezember 2004)

hab dieses jahr an ner TransAlp teilgenommen.

Am ersten Tag von Oberstdorf übern Schrofenpaß rüber, hat immer leicht genieselt   . Auf der österreichischen Seite hats dann richtig angefangen zu pi**en, und nicht mehr aufgehört  . Wir sind stundenlang im Pi* rumgefahren. Auf der 1. Hütte (ich glaub Heilbronner) waren dann noch etliche Biker, alle in etwa im selben durchnäßten Zustand. Der Trockenraum in der Hütte war dann demzufolge auch ziemlich voll (bis übervoll), die Klamotten am nächsten Morgen immer noch klamm. aber wenigstens hats nicht mehr geregnet. Wir dann los, klamme Klamotten sind für mich nicht ganz ungewöhnlich (bin öfter in den Bergen, ist halt manchmal so, daß die Klamotten nicht trocken werden, trotz Funktionsfasern). 
Naja, als wir zu Mittag gegessen haben, da hatten wir ne nette Pizzeria, mit nem kleinen Garten davor, die Sonne hat schön gescheint, wir durften unseren feuchten Krempel ausbreiten, und schwuppdiwupp war alles trocken. Ich wage mir nicht vorzustellen, wen es immer noch geregnet hätte    
Aber ich war am ersten Abend froh an der Rucksackhülle, die mein Deuter TransAlp eingebaut hat, dadurch war wenigstens der Krempel im Rucksack nicht naß.

Hatte mich aber auch vorbereitet, z.B. Schuhe vorher noch eingewachst, an den Cleats abgedichte, Überschuhe dabei, alle Klamotten bis zur U-Hose und Socken nur Funktionsfasern, Jacke + Rucksack + Regenhose natürlich noch mal imprägniert (mit verschiedenen, angemessenen Imprägnierungen). Aber nen 2. Regentag hätt ich nicht haben wollen, dann hätt ich abgebrochen. Gescheite Klamotten trocknen zwar am Körper, aber nur wenns nicht naß ist.

Glaube nicht, daß mir solche Silica Säckchen (kenn die Dinger) da irgendwie weitergeholfen hätten, die wären höchstens Ballast gewesen. 

Mein Fazit, naß ist naß, man kanns zwar verzögern und da hilft nix, das muß trocknen, das kann man höchstens beschleunigen (Trockenraum, Papier in die Schuhe, Silicasäckchen, Funktionsfasern, oder ganz banal, meine Jacke schüttel ich immer aus, wenn sie naß ist). Und das Trocknen kann man vielleicht beschleunigen, indem man das Zeug möglichst offen, vielleicht auch in nem Luftstrom, platziert.. Oder neben ner Heizung. Was halt möglich ist   . Vermeiden ist die beste Strategie


----------



## backfire (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man die Kleider am besten Nachts auf der Hütte aufhängt und morgens trocken oder klamm wieder anzieht. Einige Hütten haben auch einen Trockenraum mit Gebläse. 
Tagsüber bei der Mittagspause wird die Kleidung entweder im Freien (nur bei trockenem Wetter möglkich)  oder im Lokal über mehreren Stühlen getrocknet. 
Ich habe bei unserer letzten 4 tägigen Alpentour (3 Tage Regen), 2 Gaststätten mit einem Händetrocknerfön angetroffen, dort haben wir dann unsere Kleidung etwas getrocknet.

Gruß,
backfire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

